# 100 Favorites: # 80



## JACE (Jul 18, 2014)

*Scriabin: Symphonies Nos. 1, 2, *3 "Le Poème Divin," and *"Le Poème de l'Extase"
Vladimir Ashkenazy, Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin, *Radio-Symphonie-Orchester Berlin, Rundfunkchor Berlin, Brigitte Balleys, Sergej Larin (Decca)*










These days, I suppose Muti and the Philadelphians are the standard recommendation for a set of Scriabin symphonies. I've only know Muti's recording of the First, and I think it's very good. At some point, I'll get around to hearing the rest of his cycle. That said, I've been very happy with Ashkenazy's Scriabin recordings with the RSO/DSO Berlin. I find his interpretation of the First to be just as impressive as Muti's -- and in some regards it's even more persuasive. I like how Ashkenazy's readings generally emphasize the drama and "Russian-ness" in Scriabin, even if these recordings aren't the _ne plus ultra_ in terms of perfumed other-worldliness.

If I were to choose just one version of the _Poem of Ecstasy_, I'd likely go with Stokowski's reading with the Czech Philharmonic (Decca). But Ashkenazy's recording is also excellent. Again, Ashkenazy interpretation emphasizes the drama in the music, whereas Stokowski (not surprisingly) focuses on the sensual, ethereal aspects of the work.


----------

